# Pest Control



## Lex Reyes (May 29, 2018)

regulation or management of a species defined as a pest, a member of the animal kingdom that impacts adversely on human activities. The human response depends on the importance of the damage done, and will range from tolerance, through deterrence and management, to attempts to completely eradicate the pest. Pest control measures may be performed as part of an integrated pest management strategy.


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

Did you have a question?


----------

